# Hog packing plant situation



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I know everyone of these hog farmers.They all live within 10 miles of me.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8288969/Pig-farmers-tell-plight-face-euthanizing-thousands-hogs.html


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I saw a segment of their troubles on the nightly news last night.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm not sure that the new media is really understanding this problem. They seem to push on staying closed (at least here in Michigan). As the shelves get empty maybe they will notice. The first article was published Sunday (attached) about a couple of Michigan farmers. One supplies Tyson in IN, normally sends 55-60 truck loads of pigs (IDK how many are on a truck) per week, has sent a total of 13 in the last 2 weeks.

Last week had a farmer tell one of my business partners he had 3 Pots of steers ready two weeks ago. Now they are just getting fatter. Cattle weights are already heading up, some where I seen average weights pushing 1500# (verses IDK again maybe 1350# usual average). All while carcass prices are sky high (over $4 a pound), with low farmer pricing for live cattle (no don't call it price gouging ). There hasn't been any beef sales at local stock yards for last two weeks, 3 weeks ago $74-85 for colored steers.

Here's the rough math on a 1500# critter, 1500 x 60% = 900# x $4 = $3,600, farmer 1500 x $0.85 = $1275, middle man cut $3600 -$1275 = $2325. :angry:

Maybe when my Governor doesn't have chow on HER plate she'll wake up.

Larry


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It's amazing some of the comments that are posted to these articles.People don't get where the food comes from and what it takes to get it to grocery store.And how little is in storage.

Average time it takes to get pork to grocery store is 72 hrs.Most pork that is frozen is already sold and for export.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Another close buy hog producer


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Pretty good demonstration of the risks when highly efficient mega plants replace dozens and dozens of smaller butcher shops.

We are extremely lucky to still have a half dozen small places to ship to.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Yep, we went to this highly centralized "chickenized" meat production system, and now we find out it's about to collapse with a major global disruption like this. Dencentralized systems, like we USED to have 40-50 years ago, were FAR more robust and less affected by such major events...

Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind... OL J R


----------

